# long, black coat worn by conservative women



## seitt

Greetings

I don't think there is an English word for this: I mean the the long coat (usually black) worn by conservative women in Turkey.

It's different from the çarşaf in that it doesn't have a hood part for the head, but is instead usually accompanied by a separate headscarf.

Best wishes, and many thanks,

Simon

PS Since I've written this, I've just seen another example: the woman in question had a rather large headscarf on her head, and the coat in this case was grey and almost down to her ankles.


----------



## Melaike

It's called ''Ferace''


----------



## ancalimon

Melaike said:


> It's called ''Ferace''



I think this is a special name for this cloth and it doesn't have a translation inside any other language. I guess everyone uses this Arabic word...


----------



## Black4blue

*Pardösü* (or mistyped form:* pardesü*)


----------



## Melaike

ancalimon said:


> I think this is a special name for this cloth and it doesn't have a translation inside any other language. I guess everyone uses this Arabic word...



Yes,right


----------



## Melaike

Black4blue said:


> *Pardösü* (or mistyped form:* pardesü*)



What he describes is not Pardesü,it's a different thing


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, most helpful.


----------



## damavand

What is the pronunciation of "ferace" ? 


ancalimon said:


> . I guess everyone uses *this Arabic *word...


Can you please write the arabic? Thank you.


----------



## Rallino

damavand said:


> What is the pronunciation of "ferace" ?
> 
> Can you please write the arabic? Thank you.


I think it's فراشة.


----------



## damavand

Thank you. 
My question : How do you pronounce it in Turkish?


----------



## Rallino

damavand said:


> Thank you.
> My question : How do you pronounce it in Turkish?


 ferace: /fera:'d͡ʒe/
(As if it were فَرَاجَة.)


----------



## damavand

Thanks again.


----------

